# Flame away at routine(but dont really)



## Elivo (Jul 30, 2018)

Ok this is what ive come up with after reading Zilla's thread about diff routines.  Its a push,pull,legs,upper,lower monday through friday with weekends off.  Cardio tossed in for 3-4 days.

Push day:  
BB bench - Pyramid up heavy but no doubles or singles, thinking at least up to a 3rm and then a couple back off sets
DB incline bench - Moderate weight on these around 4 sets 
Cable fly 
Shoulder press..thinking of going with plate loaded machine on this
Front/side raise superset
rear delts 
Skull crushers
Dips
Tri extensions

Pull day:
Deadlifts - done about the same as benches
Kroc rows
wide grip pull downs
BB shrugs
BB curls
Preacher curls
Cable curl drop set

Legs:
Squats -again done about the same as benching and deadlift
Plate load leg press
Leg extensions
Leg curls
Seated calf raise
Calf extension machine thingy


The upper lower days are more moderate to lighter weights than the first 3 days

Upper:
Flat/incline DB press superset
Cable fly drop set
Arnold press
rear delts
Chest supported rows
Straight arm pull downs
Overhead and push down tri extension superset
BB curl
Cable curl drop set


Lower:
Hack squat
Trap bar deadlift
Machine leg press
Seated calf raise
calf press on leg press machine


Open to any suggestions you may have.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 30, 2018)

Having leg days two days apart doesn’t seem ideal but there’s really no way to move it around without inserting a rest day mid-week


----------



## snake (Jul 30, 2018)

My shoulders would fall off with all that work and I'd need more time between leg work but that's me. Are you going to be able to keep the intensity up at 100% for an extended period of time? It looks doable, go for it!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Im doing something very similar E, but on the second push day, i do shoulders first.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 30, 2018)

snake said:


> My shoulders would fall off with all that work and I'd need more time between leg work but that's me. Are you going to be able to keep the intensity up at 100% for an extended period of time? It looks doable, go for it!



the upper lower days will not be as heavy as the first 3. I’m going to have to play it by ear and adjust where needed.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 30, 2018)

I must be missing something....I didn't see abs

Also, and this is probably just me, I can't train intensely for two consecutive days.  Day 1 is great; day 2 I'm a wreck.  If you can, more power to you.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 30, 2018)

well i did a PPL prior to vacation and didnt have any problems with with the first 3 days as far as intensity, its the last 2 that will need to be scaled back.  And yeah ill toss in abds there somewhere LOL.  You and your abs dk


----------



## dgs70425 (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks like a killer work out, for sure.


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 30, 2018)

How long does it take you per workout?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2018)

Try whatever you want/can and switch it up if needed ...training is training :32 (20):


----------



## Elivo (Jul 30, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> Looks like a killer work out, for sure.



hour and 20 today for push workout, not including cardio. That puts it up to 2 hours and some.

BUT i only do 1 min rest between sets and less than 5 between exercises to keep the heart rate going to help increase fat loss.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't know how the **** you guys got input on this plan when it's just a list of exercises. There is nothing to quantify here.

Elivo will you over time lift more pounds per workout over time? 

Probably yeah but nobody can say for sure because you don't talk about volume or intensity here. 

Remember in sheiko how you had a %1rm and sets x reps? That's your intensity and volume.  You want to work at different intensities and volumes to either stimulate your body or to allow some degree of recovery. There is a balance to be had here.

For your purposes you should be looking in the 60% to 80% range mostly. You can change your sets and reps to hit desired volumes.

Btw are you maybe a little bit of a nerd that can get into stuff like programming?


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 30, 2018)

Id do rear delts on your pull day. Otherwise your essentially doing them two days in a row. 

No way I could do a routine like this but go with what works for you. Errybody different. 

I would say though, dont be afraid to take a full week off every 5-6 if you need to. Nobody makes gains in an overtrained state.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't know how the **** you guys got input on this plan when it's just a list of exercises. There is nothing to quantify here.
> 
> Elivo will you over time lift more pounds per workout over time?
> 
> ...



Yes the intention is to increase weight or reps as frequently as possible. I’m keeping a log of a each workout so i can continue to improve on them. And I’ve been doing just exactly what you mentioned as far as being in the higher %range at least for the bigger compound lifts. 
I didnt go in to that much detail cause for 1 I was looking to see what everyone thought of the general break down and 2. It was 3am mad i just didn’t think that much into it.

as far as your nerd question, ive always found programming, web design and stuff of that nature very interesting and at some point i actually plan to go back to school for it once i figure out what area i want to get into. 

But i can even give you a example of what i did, today was a push day so this is how things went

did my benches started with a 135 warmup, went to 185 i think 8 times, 225 for 6 245 for 4, stayed at 245 and did 4 more, then back down to 225 and 185.

Im taking the bench, squat and deads at a sheiko type approach. Maybe not as many sets as it had but that style of pyramiding up to about 70-80% , staying there for at least 2 sets and then working back down.  Ill either add reps to it or weight each week or try to at least. So next week ill either be shooting for like 250 for at least 3 times or 245 for 5-6 times for at least 2 sets.

The rest of the stuff is i did such as inclines, flys, shoulder presses and crap i base how much i use or how many reps i use off of the last time i did it.  Always going either up in reps or up in weight. Of course the main goal will be to add weight at lest every 2 weeks but im not being as, i guess strict on the numbers as i am with the big compound lifts.


That give you a more of the info you were looking to find POB?  Its like i know exactly what im looking to do in my head but just putting it into an understandable write up is alluding me, could be that im working on about a 2 hour nap for right now and am just tired.


----------



## Jin (Jul 31, 2018)

*programming
-coding?
-exercise?


----------



## Viduus (Jul 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> *programming
> -coding?
> -exercise?



Assuming programming = exercise, periodiazation, etc.

(answering more for Elivo)


----------



## Jin (Jul 31, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Assuming programming = exercise, periodiazation, etc.
> 
> (answering more for Elivo)



E took it to mean coding. That's why I asked.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> E took it to mean coding. That's why I asked.



I figured, that’s why I tried to lead him further down the right path


----------



## Elivo (Jul 31, 2018)

Neither of you two are helping lol


----------



## Viduus (Jul 31, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Neither of you two are helping lol



Think of a routine as a point in time. Sheiko was programming.. it varied the intensity and focus over time to achieve a certain goal. 

Periodization breaks things into segments that have specific purposes and timing to optimize an outcome at some point in time. Think an event or something.

Its an extra level of thinking about training. I’m assuming POB has a ton of advice or things he might suggest you look into “assuming you’re a nerd who might like it”

Note: programming and periodization aren’t mutually exclusive. I was trying to give more info on each


----------



## Elivo (Jul 31, 2018)

Ok, im seeing what you and Jin are getting at now. Its an interesting idea, but other than figuring out in what way and how often im picking up and putting down crap, the only other thought was to just keep making that stuff heavier over time.

But i am interested to learn more, always


----------



## Elivo (Jul 31, 2018)

This is one of the reasons i love this place, off and on ive been in a gym for most of my life but never really had anyone to show the finer points of lifting. It was always just pick up heavy stuff, when its not heavy anymore pick up heavier stuff!   
Im all for learning how to make picking up the heavy stuff more effective. If im going to be doing this i want to be doing it in the most effective way i can be.


----------



## Trump (Aug 2, 2018)

When did working out get so complicated?


----------



## Elivo (Aug 2, 2018)

After talking with POB and reading some stuff he pointed me in the direction of i get what hes talking about.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 3, 2018)

So thinking ill be changing this up some, just the schedule of what gets done on what days.  Having one day between legs is just not going to work even if one of them is more of a volume day. 
Thinking going Legs,push, pull,lower,upper. 

Id love it if i could use a day during the weekend to lift but i dont think its going to happen with my current work schedule and i dont see that changing anytime soon. But my upper body recovers much quicker than my legs do from a heavy workout so next week ill give this a shot.


OH and just for you dk i did 5 sets of abd work today :32 (8):


----------



## Viduus (Aug 3, 2018)

That makes more sense to me.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 3, 2018)

Viduus said:


> That makes more sense to me.



My legs will be much happier with me too, today was rough LOL.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 6, 2018)

So going to change it up today like i was talking about before, so today will be the leg day, then push, pull, lower, upper. 

Can you get in trouble for not working chest on a monday??


----------

